
Increase in Head and Neck Injuries Associated with Cell Phone Use over 2 Decades - bookofjoe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamaotolaryngology/fullarticle/2756314?guestAccessKey=7365d177-20a7-4233-aa3f-75181d35d038&utm_source=For_The_Media&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=ftm_links&utm_content=tfl&utm_term=120519
======
Cougher
I don't know that we've sufficiently evolved to walk and chew gum at the same
time, yet here we are, walking and texting at the same time. The answer is
obvious: there's going to come a day when we're going to be walking around in
exoskeletons that save us from ourselves. Because walking where we're going
and texting as we're going are both vital processes that can't wait a moment
for us to attend to one or the other.

